# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  FLASH!

## makandrw

Hola, me gustaría adkirir un libro de magia ke hable del papel y el algodón FLASH! si podeis rekomendarme alguno me hareis un favor!!

Gracias por adelantado!

----------


## letang

Si puedes ponerte en contacto con Robin Ventura (mago de Madrid) él es muy entendido en esto de la pirotecnia.

Además hace conferencias así que seguro que algunas de sus notas de conferencia te pueden servir.

Pregúntale a él. Lo puedes encontrar en el foro de La Dama InQuieta o, si eres de Madrid, quizá puedas preguntar por él a algún otro mago.
Yo he coincidido con él en la Sala Houdini y sé que actúa en la Cripta Mágica.

Yo me compré papel flash y lleva 3 meses en el cajón (desde que me lo compré, jejeje)
Aún no me atrevo a usarlo, quiero ver primero coo lo usa alguien que sepa.
Si mañana -lunes- llego con tiempo a la SEI a ver si alguien lleva Papel Flash encima y me da alunos consejos xD

Un saludo!

----------


## JinRoh

He visto el papel FLASH ese en tienda magia y tengo una preguntilla.
Es peligroso usarlo? O sea, es una pequeñita llama, facil de controlar, o puede ser peligrosa?

Saludos  :o

----------


## joaquin

Hay un libro llamado "El uso del papel flash", el cual, según la descripción, tiene más de 20 efectos con papel flash, hilo y algodón. Rutinas, efectos de close-up, salón u escena, efectos especiales y pirotécnicos, sugerencias y mucho más, para que aproveche el máximo este accesorio maravilloso. 24 páginas.

Saludos

----------


## joaquin

Se me olvidaba, según puedo ver en la foto de la tapa del libro, el autor es "Quique Mar..." y hasta así se puede leer, pero me suena que el nombre puede ser "Quique Marduk"

Saludos!

----------


## BITTOR

Ese libro parece muy bueno Joaquin,yo lo estuve buscando por tiendas de españa hace tiempo y creo que solo lo venden en Bazar de magia en Argentina;de echo su creador,el mago Enrique Marduck,si no me equivoco es el que lleva Bazar de Magia.El libro pinta bien,tiene 20 paginas y se llama "El uso del papel flash.....y algunas ideas con hilo y algodon";su precio en pesos argentinos es de 20 y en dolares 6´67,asi que alrededor de los 5 euros.Pero ya digo que si no se puede conseguir en españa quizas merezca mas la pena contactar con el mago Robin Ventura como ha dicho Letang.Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## makandrw

En tienda de magia no esta verdad¿?

Gracias kompañeros!

----------


## BITTOR

Pues creo que no,habla con Mariano de todas formas,quizas pueda conseguirtelo.Yo solo lo he visto en Bazar de Magia y creo que son unos 14 euros de gastos de envio a España asi que si no te compras algo que te valga 14 euros menos que aqui pues no se si te compensa.Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## albornozcortes

http://www.magia.com.ar/index.php?w=...ls&itemId=2298

El Uso del Papel Flash 
Más de 20 efectos con papel flash, hilo y algodón. Rutinas, efectos de close up, salón u escena, efectos especiales y pirotécnicos, sugerencias y mucho más, para que aproveche al máximo este accesorio maravilloso. 24 páginas

Autor: Quique Marduk
Precio en dólares: U$S 6,67

----------


## KeZs

He aquí mi opinion, creo que con el papel o algodon flash y jugando con la imaginación también se pueden crear buenos efecto y bastante llamativos. :o

----------


## golden

http://www.cometamagico.com.ar/la_os...bricolage5.htm

Es muy interesante...como construir papel flash a la vez que ALGOOO peligrosillo...asi que cuidadin con el FLASH

----------

